# English speaking screen printers in Spain (serigraf�a en Espa�a que pueden hablar Ingl�s)



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

*English speaking screen printers in Spain (serigrafía en España que pueden hablar Inglés)*

Yo vivo en Madrid, pero no puedo hablar mucho español. ¿Hay serigrafía en España que pueden hablar Inglés?


----------

